# Why PMs don't work?



## Pepe1970 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello folks. I use a tablet to post here everyday, being a member for a few months but where can I work to activate to use the PMs?
Maybe I'm a bit old school and don't know much about these new technologies.
Anybody can help? Please?

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

I'm new here too but it's pretty easy to figure out. There seems to be a few ways to do it but the quickest seems to be to just click the person's user name next to their post and there will be a drop down menu that says "send a private message to <username>".

If you don't see it then you probably do not have private messages enabled, you can change this in your user control panel under the "edit options" submenu. You should also see a private messaging submenu in your control panel as well.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried sending a PM a couple of days ago that didn't go through. I assumed it was user error - maybe not?


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

nice777guy said:


> I tried sending a PM a couple of days ago that didn't go through. I assumed it was user error - maybe not?


Send me a test pm if you want if I get it I'll pm back to you.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trident said:


> Send me a test pm if you want if I get it I'll pm back to you.


Sent - please let me know if you receive - thank you!


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Just got it and I replied.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Pepe1970 said:


> Hello folks. I use a tablet to post here everyday, being a member for a few months but where can I work to activate to use the PMs?
> Maybe I'm a bit old school and don't know much about these new technologies.
> Anybody can help? Please?


I checked your account and PMs are turned on. So you should be able to send and receive them.

What happens when you try to send a PM? The problem might be Tapatalk as they limit all sorts of functions on the TAM site.


----------



## Pepe1970 (Aug 25, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I checked your account and PMs are turned on. So you should be able to send and receive them.
> 
> What happens when you try to send a PM? The problem might be Tapatalk as they limit all sorts of functions on the TAM site.


Thank you Elegirl for your reply.
So does that means, in order for me to send PMs, it has to be done directly from TAM and not Tapatalk?

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Pepe1970 said:


> Thank you Elegirl for your reply.
> So does that means, in order for me to send PMs, it has to be done directly from TAM and not Tapatalk?


I don't know as I do not use Tapatalk regularly. But I know that users have reported that they cannot do a lot of things from Tapatalk that can be done directly on TAM. I'm assuming PMs might be one of them.


----------



## Pepe1970 (Aug 25, 2017)

Trident said:


> Just got it and I replied.


I know you didn't tell me to send you one but I did anyway to test it and still doesn't let me send it. At least using Tapatalk

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Pepe1970 said:


> I know you didn't tell me to send you one but I did anyway to test it and still doesn't let me send it. At least using Tapatalk


Try logging into TAM directly and see if you can send PMs.


----------



## Pepe1970 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes it works in TAM but with Tapatalk. Thank you for your time


EleGirl said:


> Try logging into TAM directly and see if you can send PMs.


Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Pepe1970 said:


> Yes it works in TAM but with Tapatalk. Thank you for your time


As I thought, the problem is Tapatalk. Nothing TAM can do about that.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I took a look at the set up with Tapatalk and we might be able to do something with this. Worth a shot at least. Will let you know

Kevin


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Alright, if you still can't use the PM system through Tapatalk, can you try clearing the app cache?

Me tab, Settings, option is near the bottom of that list. If that doesn't work, I'll put in a request to have a tech take a look

Kevin


----------



## Pepe1970 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yungster said:


> Alright, if you still can't use the PM system through Tapatalk, can you try clearing the app cache?
> 
> Me tab, Settings, option is near the bottom of that list. If that doesn't work, I'll put in a request to have a tech take a look
> 
> Kevin


Nope. Still doesn't.

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Alright, I just sent a PM to you through Tapatalk with no problems. Let me know if you receive or not.

Forgot to ask 2 things before. First, what happens when you try and send a PM? 

Second, what version of the app do you have? (7.2.3 on my end)

Kevin


----------

